
Why Bitcoin Crashed and Why It Will Crash Again - Mike011
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidpetersson/2018/12/10/why-bitcoin-crashed-and-why-it-will-crash-again/#6dd1886d48ca
======
Cypher
Article is so dated, he talks about bitcoin cash but not SV.

